# Heparin bridging



## crowemd (Jan 21, 2011)

My physician often admits patients for Heparin bridging prior to a surgery or test, can anyone tell me how this should be coded?  I have googled til I'm blue in the face ....any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## codecrazy (Jan 21, 2011)

*heparin bridging*

try "bing" using "bridging heparin coding", there was an Aetna article that may be of help.


----------

